
Poyozo - Make Life Make Sense - seancron
http://mypoyozo.com/
======
drewcrawford
Your audio on that video sucks. Seriously. I almost gave up on your pitch.
Also, rethink the text superimposed on the whiteboard--I didn't see it until
after it was gone.

It took me well into the video to figure out what the project actually was.
Being on HN, my context was immediately "this is a startup". When I saw the
donate button, my first reaction was "Why should I donate to a startup?" It
took me a long time to figure out that you were actually a non-commercial OSS
project.

I know you probably put a lot of thought into your huge tagline (which is
great!) but consider adding the words "open-source" in there to maybe kick me
out of startup mode.

~~~
WalterGR
Also, the project seems to be affiliated with CSAIL. Your everyday user has no
idea who CSAIL is, but I think it's got some huge geek credibility. I wouldn't
"hide" the affiliation behind the link to David Karger at the bottom of the
page.

------
brfox
I haven't tried it out yet but I really, really like the idea of saving all my
online activities to my computer. I put a lot of effort and I actually spend
time worrying about how to make sure these things will not get lost when these
companies go out of business or decide to delete old entries, etc. So, I look
forward to trying this out!

And, I agree with another post here which says you need to emphasize that it
is open source (and with local storage) vs. a startup which will fail/get
purchased and then all my data is gone.

~~~
brfox
I just tried it out and it is not what I hoped it would be. It only stores a
little bit of gmail - subject plus a little text from the unread mails (maybe
IMAP works better). It didn't seem to get any of my facebook posts... so I'm
going to uninstall from Firefox. :(

------
weego
I find it endlessly frustrating that people's best plan for making my life
easier is to add more software and more things for me to look at every day.

------
Fedons
This software tries to solve a real life problem, that I feel everyday more
important to me. Their intuition is right: the problem can be (partially)
solved with good presentation of data. But why using only Firefox as a
platform? They almost had me, but I'm using Chrome and I really don't want to
install another browser just to use as a platform for another software.

------
lukeqsee
Nothing for Chrome? I seriously thought the web was past non-universal apps.

I absolutely love the concept of it. I played with building something similar.
But, I'm not going to stop using Chrome for my daily browsing.

Oh well, maybe next time. Good luck with the Firefox people!

------
chaostheory
As much as I like the idea of centralizing all of that, unless it's on my own
machine; I don't like the idea of making Big Bro's work any easier.

~~~
mortenjorck
From the "Paint your data" section:

 _And it's all hosted on YOUR computer, so there's no chance we can use it for
evil or marketing!_

